# Driveable from North Texas



## zcrider (Aug 10, 2012)

I am bored and need ideas of where else to vacation with my kids within about a 6 hour drive or closer from north Texas.  
It must be a place fun for a toddler.

Here are some examples we have tried and loved and we are looking for other similar places to try next:
Great Wolf Lodge
Texas Gaylord hotel
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch timeshare
Hyatt Hill County resort
Hyatt Lost Pines resort
KOA in Hot Springs AR
Branso Mo timeshares

That's all we have been to so far...any other great camping (in cabins), hotel, or timeshare places anyone knows of??  I really want to book more trips, but don't have a clue where to look next for some fun.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 10, 2012)

Some other things we've enjoyed:

* San Antonio (so many things to do there)
* Schlitterbahn (there's a Worldmark in New Braunfels, but it's hard to get into in the summer)
* The Waterpark at the Villages in Flint, TX (near Tyler).  It's like a mini-Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## spoody (Aug 11, 2012)

Galveston could also be an option.


----------



## zcrider (Aug 11, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Some other things we've enjoyed:
> 
> * San Antonio (so many things to do there)
> * Schlitterbahn (there's a Worldmark in New Braunfels, but it's hard to get into in the summer)
> * The Waterpark at the Villages in Flint, TX (near Tyler).  It's like a mini-Great Wolf Lodge.



I like the idea of worldmark in New Braunfels!  Nothing posted for rent on red week, so looks like I will need to find a worldmark owner and ask them to reserve it for me.  That's a great idea!  I forgot there was a timeshare there as I don't own anything in RCI.

We do go to San Antonio regularly and love it!  Just recently sold our Harborside at Atlantis after getting a week at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio!  We didn't need 3 timeshares and this one will be a better fit for our family due to our sons medical condition and not wanting to put him on airplanes often anymore.

Is the waterpark at the villages in Flint Texas at that Silverleaf timeshare?  I read about it before but couldn't decide if it was going to really be fun or a disappointment. The reviews seemed really mixed.  Have you been there Michael?  Is there a particular building you prefer?

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, the Villages Waterpark is at Silverleaf.  Here are some pics of it:

https://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/20111020#

It is nice for small children, older kids might get bored after a few times there.

Here are some pics of the WorldMark at New Braunfels too:

https://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/WorldMarkNewBraunfelsTexas#

I have not seen much availability on RCI, maybe once in a while if lucky.

Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort at Canyon Lake usually has lots of availability most of the time.  We have stayed there and drove down to San Antonio.

At Villages you would want to book a Presidential which is a 6/6.  We prefer the Beach Club Area which I think might be a Sunday checkin 6/6.  Nice pool area.  Fri and Sat checkins for 6/6 are at the Marina.  Nice view of the Lake.
You have to drive over to The Waterpark it is in the main area where the activity center, registration, mini golf and has an outdoor pool, Lodge units are there.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 11, 2012)

Garner State Park  very popular park. You have to book cabins well in advance.  Also, Palo Duro Canyon State Park. Breathtaking!

+1 Worldmark New Braunfels. If you go, head to Huisache Grill for lunch and check out Freddy's Frozen Custard for dessert.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2012)

+1 on Hop's answer.

Villages is a Silverleaf resort.  I suggest ONLY going for a Presidential (6/6).  The other units (at every Silverleaf I've been to) SUCK.  The Presidential units are acceptable (to this timeshare snob) but not exceptional.

The indoor waterpark is fun, but quite small.  There are basically four slides (which you must be 48" to ride), a small lazy river, a small wave pool and a play area.  You could do the whole thing in a couple hours.  Also, it's closed on Monday and Tuesday most of the year (making 3 and 5 day passes useless).  And they don't provide towels at the waterpark.  It's definitely no Great Wolf Lodge, but for us we enjoyed spending a week there for about the price of a night or two at GWL.


----------



## zcrider (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Hophop4 for the pictures those were great!  I will certainly put both of those timeshares on my must visit list.

Thanks Bridgechols for the Garner state park and Palo Duro Canyon State park info!!  Those are the kinds of things I never hear about but would love to see.  Especially Garner State park as that looks the most for the kids too.   

I have started a list of these four suggestions and the tips to go along with them.  Hopefully some more people have ideas to share too!  

Here is one I have been to that I forgot to put on my list encase it helps others.  Dinosaur Valley State park in Glen Rose Tx.  Lots of fun for everyone!


----------



## zcrider (Aug 11, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> +1 on Hop's answer.
> 
> Villages is a Silverleaf resort.  I suggest ONLY going for a Presidential (6/6).  The other units (at every Silverleaf I've been to) SUCK.  The Presidential units are acceptable (to this timeshare snob) but not exceptional.
> 
> The indoor waterpark is fun, but quite small.  There are basically four slides (which you must be 48" to ride), a small lazy river, a small wave pool and a play area.  You could do the whole thing in a couple hours.  Also, it's closed on Monday and Tuesday most of the year (making 3 and 5 day passes useless).  And they don't provide towels at the waterpark.  It's definitely no Great Wolf Lodge, but for us we enjoyed spending a week there for about the price of a night or two at GWL.



Thanks for that answer!!  I looked them up online and it looks like you can possibly do a timeshare tour and stay for just a few nights for a good price.  I might try it that way and make sure not to go on a Monday or Tuesday!! Thanks!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 12, 2012)

If you don't mind a high pressure timeshare tour, that would certainly be a good way to do it.  You almost definitely wouldn't get a Presidential unit that way, though.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is more info on The Villages Waterpark:
http://www.waterparkatthevillages.com/waterpark-visit-planner.htm#rates


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 13, 2012)

If you go to any of the Silverleaf timeshares, you will have the "opportunity" to go to the sales meeting.  If you can stand 90 minutes of chatting, building up to high pressure sales pitch, you will be compensated with cash or waterpark passes.  We are burned out on that, but it just depends on how badly you want to save.  We used to be able to shorten the meeting, but now they insist on the full 90 minutes.  If you go to The Villages, the Beach Club units are the largest and newest, but the Presidential units at the Marina have the best view, especially the building with the elevator.  The pool near the Beach Club has a great baby pool with a waterfall.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 for Schlitterbahn. And there are fun German communities in the surrounding area. Also might consider horseback riding if you go out to Bandera. And the LBJ ranch. And SeaWorld is easy to add on to this trip, too. 

+1 for Glen Rose. I really like wading in the Paluxy River and looking at the dinosaur tracks. It was especially fun going to the museum in New York and seeing the footprint that was removed after having seen the hole that was left. Fossil Rim is fun, too.

Tanglewood resort at Lake Texoma is a really nice resort which is more like a country club than a timeshare. There are not many activities for small children. But there is a marina so you can fish or rent a boat for skiing. 
Broken Bow Oklahoma is really nice. Very laid back. Not much more than fishing and nature hikes for activities. When we go there, we rent a cabin and bring lots of board games. We especially enjoy this trip in the fall as there is beautiful fall color (for this part of the country).

We have rented hotel rooms at local places – Marriott by the ball park for Six Flags and a baseball game. Westin Galleria for the mall and movies. 

At Galveston, we have rented beach houses out on Jamaica Beach. For about 20 years we rented the week of labor day with little problem. We liked the beach at Jamaica Beach better than being in town. 

Aransas Pass is another good fishing spot. 

Lots of fun things in Corpus Christi. In addition to the beach, there is a great aquarium there. We normally rent a house or condo on Mustang Island to do this trip. It is at the far end of driving – about 7.5 hours without stops. We normally spend a night in San Antonio (we are partial to the Menger and the Crockett hotels for both their inexpensive prices and historic flavor) on the way down (about 2/3 of the way) and a night in Austin on the way back.

After 9/11, Jordan developed a fear of flying that persisted for several years. During tht time, we did a lot of driving trips. 

I liked the freedom of being able to stop whenever we felt like it. We made a game out of stopping at every historical marker that we drove by. And it was nice to be able to talk to natives of the area and find cool stuff to do.  

Have a great time!

elaine


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a good site for Texas trips:  http://www.texasescapes.com/TRIPS/trips.htm


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Depending on where you are in Texas, Albuquerque is within a 6 hour drive.  I love New Mexico, and Albuquerque/Santa Fe really have a lot to do:  great scenery, mountains, Native American ruins, Atomic Energy Museum, hot springs, ice caves, volcanos---and great food.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> Depending on where you are in Texas, Albuquerque is within a 6 hour drive.


LOL - Or up to 16.  Texas is a big state.  The OP mentioned North Texas, which would probably be the DFW area.  It's 11 hours from here.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 18, 2012)

I stand corrected.  I was born in Amarillo, and while I am certainly aware it is the Panhandle, I never think of Dallas as North Texas-----clearly, I've been away too long.


----------



## zcrider (Aug 18, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> I stand corrected.  I was born in Amarillo, and while I am certainly aware it is the Panhandle, I never think of Dallas as North Texas-----clearly, I've been away too long.



LOL.  I did mean the DFW area...but I can see how the entire top half of Texas could be seen as north Texas too.


----------



## Hobo1 (Aug 29, 2012)

You might like the Flying L Ranch in Bandera just south of Kerrville and an hours drive north of San Antonio. It was the first TS we bought into and still our favorite. They have many activities for the kids including archery, hayrides, an evening campfire with stories, sing-a-long and smores and there are horses, swimming pools, a lazy river, etc. There is also a golf course if you play.

They exchange through II.

Bandera is an old cowboy town and they have preserved it as such and there are several good family restaurants.

Kerrville, San Antonio, Hondo, Gurene, and Fredricksburg are all within an hours drive.

And don't forget the stars. You can sit on your patio at night and see constallations, the milkey way and shooting stars that you forgot existed.


----------



## zcrider (Aug 29, 2012)

Hobo1 said:


> You might like the Flying L Ranch in Bandera just south of Kerrville and an hours drive north of San Antonio. It was the first TS we bought into and still our favorite. They have many activities for the kids including archery, hayrides, an evening campfire with stories, sing-a-long and smores and there are horses, swimming pools, a lazy river, etc. There is also a golf course if you play.
> 
> They exchange through II.
> 
> ...



Hobo1, thanks for that info and I am so glad you enjoyed it enough to purchase!  It might have just been bad luck, but we bought an II getaway week to the flying L ranch once and the room we got was the worst I have ever stayed in and the water park was in need of maintenance (pealing paint all over the bottom and milky looking water).  We did enjoy the town of Bandera and the hayrides, pony rides ect. but the disappointment with our villa and the water park was enough to have us leaving early and no desire to return.     There are several different timeshare building styles there and they probably put us in an old one b/c we were coming from II??  I wish the resorts would just keep up all their rooms the same, but not not every timeshare does.  They couldn't move us either b/c it was a holiday weekend.  O-well.  Glad your experience their has been so much better.


----------



## Hobo1 (Aug 30, 2012)

*So Sorry*

Zcrider,

So sorry to hear about your experience at the "L".  

We have never had the experience you describe and our exchanges through II have always resulted in upgrades at other properties.

And as you experienced they always seem to be sold out during holidays.

Have you been to Tanglewood in Pottsboro? We took our kids there back when they were younger and they liked it. Rented a boat and fished on Lake Texoma.


----------



## zcrider (Aug 30, 2012)

I have looked at Tanglewood in Pottsboro several times as it his "premier" rated in II and a close drive.  I could never decided if there would be enough to do for my son there.  Shopping is NOT what my son or husband would consider fun and I know the huge outlet mall is a big draw in that area.  The boating and lake are a possibility though.   Anything else for little kids to enjoy there?  A good playground?, BBQ grills? Kids Activities at the resort? 

I just booked our family into a family camp at Pine Cove in Tyler Texas for next summer.  We have friends that go each year and brag about how great it is, then a girl from my office won a free week and just got back and couldn't stop raving about the whole experience.  So of course I had to sign up for next summer to find out for myself how great it is. :rofl:   It is about the same cost as a cruise, but like a cruise it is all inclusive and without all the extra costs of shore excursions ect on a cruise.  Totally different kind of vacation since this is a family christian camp not a cruise, but just letting everyone know how I justify the cost as still reasonable.  
Here is the link encase anyone else wants to come try it out...they also have other locations besides Tyler Tx.  http://www.pinecove.com/family-camps/
You have to call to sign up, the phone # is (877) 474-632six.  The big draw for me is they have camp counselors for the kids, so mom and dad get to have fun also, group time everyday and separate time everyday.  This is what I have been told, if your kid is fussy during dinner or something, one of the camp counselors will come take them to play ect.  or if they need their food cut up, the counselor will come do that for the parent!!  They really want the parents to be able to relax also!  Having a special needs child that is basically like always having a baby to tend to, this was music to my ears.  (Our two friends that went have older kids, so they didn't need this, but said the families with babies were so happy for the help).  OK, I haven't actually been yet, so I can't say from my own experience yet if it is as great as I keep hearing, but wanted to pass along the info encase another family out there might be interested.  There are also youth only camps in the summer and marriage conferences in Feb, and other events like that as well.

Anybody else hear of great places to go with little kids, keep the ideas coming.  I love having a list to draw from!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 1, 2012)

Marriott Hill Country, San Antonio
Hilton Hill Country, San Antonio
Marriott Horse Shoe Bay Resort, Marble Falls
Hilton Garden Inn, South Padre Island
Hilton Galveston Island Resort, Galveston


----------

